# Gun show



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Went to a gun show yesterday. Nothing there changed my mind, they are a waste of time in most cases.. It was more of a reason to take a ride, but I had a few items in mind.
And new .22 for dealing with Raccoons, an AR bolt and maybe a lower. Every single hand gun I looked at was way over priced, new or used. Same with parts . Pretty bad when you go some where planning to spend some money and walk out with nothing.
Deal of the day a Enfield Mk 4 $750 dollars but it did have a bayonet , Ruger Mk3 $475 on sale. Basic Anderson lower with standard kit $250 but he did custom polish the trigger.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Very different market today than pre Obama. JMHO.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Shows aren't worth the drive let alone 5 bucks getting into the door. 

Problem is all the crooks at the tables still think obummer is POTUS and killary will be the next in office. The panic is over, they hope your to stupid to know and pay their outrageous price.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Shows here must be different then. I can easily walk in with an empty backpack and walk out with it stuffed with ammo and accessories, having saved a couple hundred bucks. Prices on ammo, if I take my time and look around, can be less than AmmoSeek and Cheaper Than Dirt. Not always, but there are bargains. Last trip I bought a box of 9mm, a brick of CCI .22lr minimags, and 5 boxes of Hornady .308 and saved about $65. 

Shows are also a social even in my circle. Occasionally I'll go solo when I'm shopping for a ton of miscellaneous stuff or something in particular, but many times 4 or 5 or 6 of us will get together for breakfast Saturday morning, go across the street to the show, pound the pavement there for a few hours, ooh and aah some toys, then go to lunch to BS some more. We may walk out the door with nothing more than the stamp on our hands, but dammit it's fun.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I love the shows. I usually take my grandson (13 years old.) Great entertainment value and lots of like minded folks. I always leave with a crapload of reloading staples -- primers, powder, etc. I sometimes drag my wife along. She hates them ---- again, this is great entertainment.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

That's been my disappointing experience too. I did find a great deal on some longbows last time we went though.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

I have found some of my greatest and most prized troves at Funshows , there are several finds of the magnitude that if I only find something of their worthiness every 4th or 5th show I attend that I will keep going religiously . (Note ,I'm into Retro AR15/M16 , Combloc Milsurp , ArmaLite AR10 , and vintage 60s 70s & 80s shooting accessories and reloading .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

While the panic may be over, the assault on our 2nd Amendment Rights are not over.

We still have a Congress that is intent on taking our freedoms and lying thru their nasty ass teeth every step of the way.

Keep stocking up on ammo and filling any "holes" in your arsenal. Now may be the best time to buy in the last 10 years.

IF the RINO's in congress get voted out and the useless idiots of the socialist left manage to flip the House and/or the Senate, the Liberty Haters in the Swamp WILL enact more laws against 2A.

I firmly believe this,



Chipper said:


> Shows aren't worth the drive let alone 5 bucks getting into the door.
> 
> Problem is all the crooks at the tables still think obummer is POTUS and killary will be the next in office. The panic is over, they hope your to stupid to know and pay their outrageous price.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> While the panic may be over, the assault on our 2nd Amendment Rights are not over.
> 
> We still have a Congress that is intent on taking our freedoms and lying thru their nasty ass teeth every step of the way.
> 
> ...


There could be a Panic back on in a Month (If something unforeseen occurs ) ,yes now is the Salad days of AR building and buying (1970s prices ) , and you guys in so called free states could be Mag Whores (Guy who has mags for weapons he may never own) and be delving into platforms (SVT 40 , FN49 , MAS 49/56 /, CETME ... bringing it up a notch with that ArmaLite AR10 or Vanilla M1A you always wanted . Buy sooner rather than later DON'T LET POVERTY CONCIOUSNESS hold you back (pass on more trickery for the Diesel Rig or a Waverunner for the Wife & Motherinlaw )


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Shows aren't worth the drive let alone 5 bucks getting into the door.


I never could understand charging customers money to spend money. I've never gone to a gun show, they probably used to be a good place to do a face to face private sale, probably still are, I just read Craigslist of stuff not allowed and it includes re-loading equipment... which even the Liberal ebay allows, I would suggest we all boycott Craigslist, but I just bought a Ham radio tower on it.

*Rancher*


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

azrancher said:


> I never could understand charging customers money to spend money. ...........


Where is it required you buy anything?

If nothing else, I go to the shows just to lay hands on a wide variety of toys. I may read nothing but glowing reviews online about a certain boomstick, but once I get my grubby paws on it I may just walk away.

I'd spend a whole helluva lot more in gas than $5 entrance to a show driving all over town to half a dozen gun shops just to get a feel for a gun or rifle.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep I agree 100%. Just don't be stupid and think your going to a show will get you a holy grail.

Those boys standing behind the table do it for a living, TO MAKE MONEY. Sure there is an exception to every rule. Being an FFL and going to shows for the last 7 years plus. It's actually really funny to watch the sheep herd in and get hosed. You should hear the dealers after the show brag about how badly they screwed people over. It's almost like a contest for bragging rights.



Slippy said:


> While the panic may be over, the assault on our 2nd Amendment Rights are not over.
> 
> We still have a Congress that is intent on taking our freedoms and lying thru their nasty ass teeth every step of the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Shows that can come through with Holy Grail finds (Big Reno Show) ( Dallas Market Hall) (Big Town Dallas) (Garland Tx) (Redding Ca.) (Ventura Ca.)


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Shows in Ohio are a toss up, . . . some times it's fun, . . . other times you would have been better off passing out Depends at a local nursing home.

I might get back in the swing of em this fall, . . . haven't been to one for a while.

We have the Ohio Gun Collector Assn show a couple times a year, . . . it used to be the best one in the state, . . . and the food in the Lima show was always good in the past, . . . but I've just about given up totally on Columbus, Ohio, . . . just a waste of time.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

There was a show in town this weekend & the wife was away in Colorado, I could have gone absolutely nuts at it... instead? I skipped it, went out to The Place and put up game cameras.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Yep I agree 100%. Just don't be stupid and think your going to a show will get you a holy grail.
> 
> Those boys standing behind the table do it for a living, TO MAKE MONEY. Sure there is an exception to every rule. Being an FFL and going to shows for the last 7 years plus. It's actually really funny to watch the sheep herd in and get hosed. You should hear the dealers after the show brag about how badly they screwed people over. It's almost like a contest for bragging rights.


Truth. I've come to consider most gun dealers as little different from used car salesmen.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I get in with a pass at every show within 80 miles of me.

You know what? I don't go, even to the show two miles from me.

I went to that one last year as a favor, to check out a $10,000 MG, the person bought it.

There is nothing that interest me, besides most dealers are scalpers.

There are several dealers I can get stuff of guns at their cost or a good break, if I wanted something.

My kid says that mostly just new handguns move at the shows she works.

They are the largest dealers at the shows with 12-16 tables and 6 people working them at a minimum.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Most Car Dealers don't offer 63 Split Window Corvettes or 51 Mercs or 64 Delux VW Microbuses , but a Gun Dealer can offer a Winchester M1 Carbine or US&S 1911A1 or a 1964 Colt SP1


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If anyone at a gun show here has anything special they know it's value and want 2x that for it. Most are just junk dealers . But some times you can find a part you need.
I tried to buy an explore 22 but they wanted $250 for it and it is not worth near than they can keep it.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

There are a few weekly Auction Sales here in the state of Michigan that I look at frequently for firearms parts used equipment Etc something that I have noticed is that now that Trump is president the parts for firearms such as AR lowers AR uppers bolt carrier groups barrels Etc have actually went up in price an AR Lower from Spike's Tactical you could buy for 68 to $92 now that Trump is president literally in last 6 months those prices are $110 you can say what you want but on an open-ended auction when something sells that is the true value of that item especially when there are multiple bitters for the lot it is crazy I know but firearms and prices are not going down like everyone assumed


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm more of a Military Firearm & Historic Milsurp guy than one enamored by Cowboy Guns (Of the Original & Modern eras) and the Fudd approved varieties of high end Hunting and collecting fair and do not go for the most trendy new tacticool or operator gadgetry on a whim . I am picky and very fixated on Nam era Retro AR/M16 and Chicom/Combloc hardware & weapons in the Milsurp realms and am really working hard to relive the glorious eighties & 90s when Milsurp was abundant .


----------

